# Austin, Texas Halloween Party 10/30/2009



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Love the cemetary!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

What a fun looking party! Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the comments.*

Most of the things i used were recycled, very 'green' this year. Candles, home made with paper rolls and glue gun. Used wine bottles (fun to empty), outside reaper made from last years yard scarecrow. We placed tealights in front of each gravestone. these glass holders were from sented candles used throughout the year. Window shapes cut out such as bats, mice and pumpkins were all from used cardstock. Try going MORE green, it's fun.


----------

